# Safest Steroid Alternative



## jorbish (Jun 26, 2007)

First of all just wanna say hi to everyone here on the UK-Muscle Forum.

I was just wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction to the best steroid alternative to gain muscle fast, but with as little side effects as possible. I already have M1T and have read that this is not a good idea (due to the fact that its really toxic) so i wanted some info on a suppliment with simmilar results but less harsh on the liver etc.

cheers


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

If there was such a supplement then we'd all be on it.

Sorry but if you want freaky muscle then certain sacrifices are necessary.

BTW I'm not recommending you use gear.


----------



## jorbish (Jun 26, 2007)

ok. thanks.

but there are certain suppliments that claim steroid like results such as 3ad etc. are these type of suppliments any good?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Nope, they are a waste of money. If they were just like steroids wouldnt they too be illegal?


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

jorbish said:


> ok. thanks.
> 
> but there are certain suppliments that claim steroid like results such as 3ad etc. are these type of suppliments any good?


you mean the company's who manufacture them claim they have ASS like results. it's all a farce. only gear gives the results of gear matey. stick with the basics supplement wise and if you're set on staying natty work on learning what your body responds to best diet and training wise.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no such thing as a supplement that gives steroid like gains if their was it would be banned....

Plus you say you want to gain muscle fast gaining muscle is a slow process unless you are genetically gifted the best thing you can do is to nail your diet and training down and if you want to gain then you are not eating enough quality calories no matter what you say.....

stick with the basics like:

Whey

Creatine


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

jorbish said:


> First of all just wanna say hi to everyone here on the UK-Muscle Forum.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction to the best steroid alternative to gain muscle fast, but with as little side effects as possible. I already have M1T and have read that this is not a good idea (due to the fact that its really toxic) so i wanted some info on a suppliment with simmilar results but less harsh on the liver etc.
> 
> cheers


oral primo / anavar is safest but both still got "sides"

In my personal opinion i find dbol to be "mild" since i personally get good gains at low dosages on it.


----------



## jorbish (Jun 26, 2007)

ok thanks for the info guys


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

3ad, pheraplex etc are pro-hormones meaning they start off as one thing but are then turned into a hormone once they've made the first pass of the liver. Hence why they are seen as harsh on the liver and kidneys and that is why they typically don't make it onto the controlled substance list (because manufacturers discontinue production before that happens).


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

The only supplement I know that gave roid like effects and had my gym partner honestly question me and others who know me started saying I was juicing was banned before it could be mass produced. Luckily my best mate works where they made it. In essence nothing legally sold over the counter works worthwhile.

Supplements work your wallet really well but that's about it. Hopefully one day steroids will be legal and instead of the mag adverts with some pro BB trying to lie to us we will have some drug company and their sponsored pro BB advertising gear to us...

And beside if that is you in your avatar your back is looking pretty good so far. How much bigger you looking to get mate? Creatine, glutamine, diet could all get a financial boost by not buying stuff that wont really work.

There is a book called Anabolic diet.. maybe it works but it's a lifestyle I think and not a quick fix.


----------



## Ultimax (Feb 19, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> And beside if that is you in your avatar your back is looking pretty good so far. How much bigger you looking to get mate? Creatine, glutamine, diet could all get a financial boost by not buying stuff that wont really work.


I'd second that...unless you're looking at competing or powerlifting, you already seem to be in pretty good shape...

I still ask the missus if I look any diff to 6 yrs ago when I started lifting... I'm 2.5 stone heavier, benching 1.25 x bodywt and squatting 1.3x (hey...its ATG!!!) and still think I look the same in the mirror..... LOL!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ultimax said:


> I'd second that...unless you're looking at competing or powerlifting, you already seem to be in pretty good shape... !


i would agree with this you look fine and you could easily add another stone with proper manipulation with your diet a legal supplements...




Ultimax said:


> I still ask the missus if I look any diff to 6 yrs ago when I started lifting... I'm 2.5 stone heavier, benching 1.25 x bodywt and squatting 1.3x (hey...its ATG!!!) and still think I look the same in the mirror..... LOL!


We are all like this mate beleive me i started off weighing 119lbs now i am 220lbs and still think i look the same some mornings....


----------



## toon (Nov 1, 2006)

its "biggism" apparently. Take pics and look at them, they will make you realise better , its because you see yourself every day and not in stages.


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

Had a dose of I look the sameitis yesterday, I then put on a shirt that had plenty of room in it about 3 months ago, to find it was very tight around the lats! Still not convinced though!!!!!!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

saidtomyself said:


> Had a dose of I look the sameitis yesterday, I then put on a shirt that had plenty of room in it about 3 months ago, to find it was very tight around the lats! Still not convinced though!!!!!!!


Change your washing powder.. something is shrinking your clothes. I blame my girlfriend all the time and she promises me she is doing nothing wrong with the washing!!


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

TaintedSoul said:


> Change your washing powder.. something is shrinking your clothes. I blame my girlfriend all the time and she promises me she is doing nothing wrong with the washing!!


Dont laugh, I actually did that a while back, I had a massive row with the Mrs and told her she wasn't to do my washing anymore LMFAO!


----------



## jorbish (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah thanks guys i suppose your right. i dont see myself much different but i do get comments from people who say ive gotten much bigger.

i weigh about 13 stone now and would like to gain another stone and be ripped at that weight i just dont seem to be getting anywhere at the moment, ive hit a plateaux. i havnt gained in weight or strength for about 3-4months. i guess ill just keep plugging away at in naturally.

that is me in the avatar btw

thanks again


----------

